# Lets settle this..



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Brown 

The lightning on her flank and in her elbow screams brown to me. And she has the paler muzzle as well


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think she is brown but can you post pix of her legs and the back of her ears?


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

im thinking brown


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Heres the only picture i have of her legs. and i dont really have any of the backs of her ears, not sure if this is any good? can kind of see her whole ears haha. please excuse the scar on her front leg & the one on her right ear, she was brought over from argentina a few years ago absolutely cover in scars.. i dont like to think of what they done to her over there


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I *think* she's a sun-bleached bay. It looks like her legs are black and the tips of her ears are black.......


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

if it helps, this is her in the early spring so before she would have been sun bleached. please excuse how skinny she is, thats not my doing... previous owners... *sigh*


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Farmpony - a brown horse can and does have black points just like a bay.  both brown and bay and different modifications of the agouti gene, which is what restricts black one a horse to the points. 

OP - Brown in my opinion as well.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I also agree brown. Like Chiilaa said, the lighter flanks and elbows in the summer pic paired with the significantly lighter muzzle in the winter pic screams brown to me.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

wooo i was right haha. im not really fussed what colour she is, i still love her to bits. just wanted to settle the argument finally


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Interesting...

According to wikipedia brown falls under the bay category...

Equine coat color - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## chadrodeo05 (Jul 11, 2011)

looks brown to me.If she a good horse just enjoy her ride and love her no matter her color


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes bay, brown, and wild bay are all variations of agouti (bay).


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

chadrodeo05 said:


> looks brown to me.If she a good horse just enjoy her ride and love her no matter her color


 
oh i do love her no matter what her colour, i just wanted to know for sure  


thanks for clearing that up guys!


----------



## CRRoans (Jun 21, 2011)

There is a genetic test available to differentiate between the agouti bay versus agouti brown allele. It's not very expensive if you would like to know her genetic color identity. There are some horses that phenotypically do not truly exhibit their genetic color. I have 3 mares that no one would accurately identify their genetic color just by their appearance.


----------



## SKayDee (Jul 11, 2011)

looks like a horse at the ranch, and she is classified as a dark brown bay. so ill say that! the lighten on her flank and her face but dark legs and dark mane and tail is what makes her a dark brown bay.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I think bay and bay ponies can have lighter muzzles
































All bays and all have lighter muzzles


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

rbarlo - the bottom three you posted are brown imo.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

We'd call her seal bay here, but I think it's just a regional thing


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Rbarlo I agree with ND on the last three. In fact, I would be interested to see a test on the first one - you would be very surprised how light browns can actually be


----------



## chadrodeo05 (Jul 11, 2011)

I think its weither you ask english or western poeple what color my friend is english,I ride western sorrel is not the same name to us


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Thats true i guess. Well i ride english & so does everyone else i know lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sillyfilly1987 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'd say she's a bay. It looks like her mane is a little sun bleached.


----------

